# power window won't go down all the way



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

hey guys my gf has an '01 1.8t beetle with power windows and the driver side all of a sudden won't go down all the way. aside from occasionally going up kinda slow, all functions seem normal. it will stop with about 3 inches of glass sticking up. anyone have any ideas or have seen this before? control module? possible warranty fix? thanks in advance







.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: power window won't go down all the way (noseheavy)*

sounds like a bad window regulator , there's a recall for this.


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: power window won't go down all the way (FastAndFurious)*

cool, thanks. i hope you're right about the recall, i'll have to look into it. btw, i'm lovin' the fit of the wheels on your car. i've always said that bugs need fat wheels.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: power window won't go down all the way (noseheavy)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Good luck with your window problem, incase you decide to do it yourself, there's a great write-up on this in the Mk4 DIY . If you can turn a wrench and have the bentley it should be fairly easy. Last time i bought window regulators it was like 60$ but that was 2 years ago I dont know what they are now at the dealer.


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: power window won't go down all the way (FastAndFurious)*

we're gonna talk to the dealer, i've heard that there may be a fix kit that they have been doing for such a situation, but we'll see. keep ya posted.......


----------



## SarideaEngineering (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: power window won't go down all the way (FastAndFurious)*

This happened to my 2001 1.8t new Beetle on the passenger side and I thought it was something expensive like the mototr or regulator, but when I took the door trim off (two screws behind handle and three underneath and pop off the clips) it ended up being a piece of foam insulation which holds wires from rattling around, had gotten stuck in the window seal on the inside and was binding up preventing the window from going up all the way and operating slow, there is also like a rubber gunk type glue which is still on my window and which slows it down, so i need to take it apart and clean everything and re glue the foam. The motor and regulator and everything was fine. I had to also replace the clips from when i disassembled the door they are $1.60 a piece and the part number is 1Y0871720A. Hope this helps.


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: power window won't go down all the way (SarideaEngineering)*

thanks for the responses. turns out it was the motor or some bracket or something, the gf couldn't remember. all that matters is that is getting repaired under warranty this wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

another thing that can cause this is the lubricant i think its made out like silicon or something can dry out... i had a lot of problems with my driver window and vw never figured out why but then i had a friend spray some new lube in it and worked fine.. they may also tell u at vw that your door might be slightly bent or something and that it is preventing it from working right.. thats bs in most cases


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (turbobubble)*

could be something stuck, doesn't sound like the regulator... when they go bad the window falls to the floor & won't come back up. I might be wrong but IIRC the recall was only for the Golf & Jetta & only a few years of the beetle.


----------



## Cybergypsy (Jan 24, 2006)

mine has the same problem it sticks about 1 inch when the window is down...and as you roll it down it sounds like its sticking on something.There was a recall on this model...what else could it be?


----------

